# Watjacke



## Haeck (29. September 2003)

hallo 

ich  bin mehr oder weniger auf der suche nach einer atmungsakt. watjacke für den bevorstehenden winter/frühjahr, nachdem ich feststellen muß das meine bisherige jacke den geist langsam aufgegeben hat. hat jemand zufällig einen tip/erfahrung mit watjacken, die lange haltbar/trocken sind. sie darf auch etw. mehr kosten.

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Truttafriend (29. September 2003)

Hallo Haeck und Willkommen im Board#h 

ich habe dieses Modell seit 3 Jahren. Ist wirklich ein feines Teil.
Auch nach 12 Stunden Regen noch dicht. Wasserdichte Taschen für Digicam, Papiere, etc., festellbare Kapuze, etc...

Scierra Helmsdale Watjacke 

klick z.B. hier


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

Moin Haeck#h 

Ich benutze seit einiger Zeit dieses Modell
Fenwick Thermo-Wathjacke
selbst an den kältesten Frosttagen Anfang des Jahres habe ich mich in dieser Jacke Pudelwohl gefühlt. Nicht zuletzt Dank der Fleeceschicht innen.
Die ebenfalls gefütterte Kaptuze ist abnehmbar, an die Kopfgröße anpassbar und die Jacke lässt sich auch als Weste umfunktioniern. Die 13 Taschen nehmen eine Menge Kleinzeug auf. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Die Taschen sind nicht Wasserdicht. Bei Regen wird z.B. die Digicam nass.(allerdings fische ich sehr ungern bei Regen)




bisher habe ich die Jacke nur 
hier gefunden.
Hab meine allerdings wesentlich günstiger bei E-bay bekommen 

P.S.: die Jacke fällt sehr klein aus...Ich 1,79cm und 70kg trage L-XL


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

...tja Haeck...wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual.....ich benutze eine von RT.....Im Winter schön warm gewesen (wie kalt war es doch gleich noch Ace ?)....und jetzt im Sommer ging es auch ganz gut...Scharf bin ich nochmal auf das Teil hier<p>
Kuusamo von Baleno





 <P>
Die ist zwar nicht atmungsaktiv, aber dafür absolut wasserdicht. Das Vorgängermodell trage ich heute noch manchmal....hat mich auch schon bei einem unfreiwilligem Tauchgang vor mehr Schaden bewahrt :q 
Ist alles eine Geschmacks- und Geldfrage......
Die von Ace und Tim kenne ich ja nun auch .... Sind echt schöne Teile.....dann quäle Dich mal ein bisschen :q


----------



## Ace (29. September 2003)

@Vossi ich glaube es waren -16 Grad...frag mal Maddin ich glaub der sitzt noch vorm Ofen#y


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. September 2003)

...danke Ace....siehste Haeck....sowas kann eine Watjacke auslösen , die nicht ganz so geeignet ist :q ...
Kleiner Scherz am Rande


----------



## mot67 (29. September 2003)

habe diese baleno-jacke, heisst mörrum, ist nicht gefüttert und atmungsaktiv, 
völlig regenwasserdicht.





ist vom schnitt her genau wie die weiter oben gezeigte jacke, 
aber eben atmungsaktiv.


----------



## Haeck (29. September 2003)

erstmal nen dankeschön für eure angebote

@ ace
die watjacke klingt fürs erste ganz gut. nimmt das innenfutter bei zu tiefes watten wasser auf ? 
wenn ja, wie steht es dann mit dem gewicht und der isolierung der jacke ?
ist der preis noch aktuell ?
welche größe würdest du bei ca. nem 1,74 m u. 77 kg u. breite schultern empfehlen?

mfg 

haeck


----------



## Ace (30. September 2003)

@haeck
Für deine Größe ist XL gut.
Zu tief kannst du eigentlich nicht waten...die Jacke ist sehr kurz(siehe Bild), Ich wate jedenfalls nie so weit weil ich dann nicht mehr werfen kann 
Wenn doch wird das Fleecefutter von innen natürlich nass.
Du kannst die Jacke aber seitlich engschnüren(nur ich bin zu schlank dafür).
Das Futter nimmt aber nur sehr wiederwillig wasser auf.
Der Preis sollte stimmen schließlich sind die ja im Netz damit.#c 
Das Gewicht der Jacke merkst du kaum...auch nicht wenn sie nass ist.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. September 2003)

Ich nutze seid zwei Jahren die "Raptor" von Geoff Anderson.
Bin sehr zufrieden damit!





Zitat:Raptor Fischerjacke

Eine einfachere Ausgabe der WS Jacke für diejenigen, die nicht so viele Details brauchen. "Einfach" ist hier die Bezeichnung für weniger Details und dadurch günstigeren Preis. Die Jacke ist aus "The System Fabric" hergestellt. Ein kräftiges Material was ausser wind- und wasserfest auch luftduchlässig ist. Das lose und weite Design der Jacke sorgt für optimale Bewegungsfreiheit, d.h. dass das Auswerfen der Angelschnur ohne Einschränkungen ausgeführt werden kann. An den Armen sitzen Manschetten, die Wassereintritt durch den Velcroverschluss schwierig machen. Die Kapuze ist dem Kopf angemessen geformt, so dass Kopfbewegungen gefolgt werden kann, auch wenn diese zugezogen ist. Dadurch wird Einschränkung des Sichtfeldes bei Kopfdrehungen begrenzt. Die Raptor Jacke hat 2 extra große, geräumige Vordertaschen für Geräteschachteln und andere Notwendigkeiten. Die wasserdichte Innentasche ist für die Aufbewahrung von Handy oder Geldbeutel geeignet. Die große Rückentasche  bietet Platz für größere Dinge, z.B. eine Thermosflasche. Es ist auch ein ausziehbarer Plastikhaken angebracht zur Befestigung der Hakenlöser, Zange, Schleifstein o. ä. Der Haken ist mit einem elastischen Material versehen, welches das Aussenmaterial der Jacke nicht beeinträchtigt. Große, geräumige Taschen. Das neue Taschendesign ist das Resultat vieler,  jahrelanger Experimente. 

Material: The System Fabric, Hydrostatischer Wasserdruck: 2000 mm, Luftdurchlässigkeit: Raptor 35000 g. per 24 Stunden.
Farben: olivgrün
Größen: S - XXXL

Materialbeschreibung
"The System Fabric" ist ein hervorragendes Material als 3. Schicht zum Schutz gegen Wind und Wetter. Das Membran ist aus Polyurethan und mit verschiedenen mikroskopischen Pooren versehen, die Wasserdampf passieren lassen, jedoch Wasser in Flüssigkeitsform blockieren. In der Praxis bedeutet das, dass überschüssige Körperfeuchtigkeit durch die Membrane passieren kann, während zum Beispiel Regen nicht passieren kann, was besseren Komfort bedeutet. Die Membrane ist auf der Rückseite mit sehr kräftigem Sotina Nylongewebe laminiert. Dieses Gewebe widersteht großem Verschleiß und ist deshalb für viele Aussen-Aktivitäten geeignet. Der Wassersäulendruck ist 2000 mm, im Verhältnis hat ein kräftiger Schlagregen ungefähr 1000 mm. Mit anderen Worten, das System Fabric kann daher dem doppelten Wassersäulendruck widerstehen. Luftdurchlässigkeit ist 3000-3500 g. rund um die Uhr, was für die meisten Aktivitäten – ausgenommen der sehr physisch anstrengenden – ausreichend sein sollte. Diese Daten wurden von einem unparteiischen technologischen Institut bekräftigt.


----------



## Haeck (1. Oktober 2003)

@ ace

habe mich #x erkundigt 180 teuro kostet die jacke im moment !
soll demnächst vom markt genommem werden !!! :c 
also, schnell bestellt  

@ all
weißt jemand zufällig ob die neopren wathose v. fenwick tauglich ist o. existieren irgendwelche praxistests etc. ?
besitze z.z. eine atmungsaktive und 
bemerke lamgsam trotz fleece bekleidung, das sich die kälte zumindest nachts an den beinen bemerkbar macht.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Ace (1. Oktober 2003)

> also, schnell bestellt


 #6
wirst du nicht bereuen!!!

über die Hose speziell habe ich auch bisher nichts finden können...tät mich auch interresieren.
Allerdings habe ich bisher nur positives über Fenwick gehört.


----------



## Hamsterson (1. Oktober 2003)

@Mario
Habe diesselbe Jacke. Habe die mir bei Brinkhoff für 150€ gekauft. Ich besitze die erst 1 jahr, bin aber mit der völlig zufrieden.


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab 80€ gegeben 
Konkursmasse 

Aber sie ist auch 180€ wert !


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Oktober 2003)

@Haeck: Ein Freund hatte eine Fenwick.
Die Nähte haben sich schon nach einem halben Jahr aufgelöst und die Filzsohle zog kurz danach gleich!


----------



## Hot Shrimp (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin Haeck , ich habe gegen den Widerstand meiner Frau vor 4 Jahren eine Patagonia SST  gekauft , und kann nur sagen  ganz große Klasse , atmungsaktiv , absolut wasser und winddicht  möchte sie wirklich nicht mehr missen . Sie ist zwar ungefüttert , macht aber nichts, weil ich denke, das ich damit flexibeler bin , im Sommer schön im T-Shirt und im  Winter halt mit Fleece  drunter . Momentan läuft bei Ebay eine als ..Patagonia Watweste ?.. ist aber die SST  in  Größe S, weiß zwar nicht genau ob sie dir paßt , müßtest Du vielleicht mal im Shop deines Vertrauens anprobieren. 
Ps. bin immer noch glücklich verheiratet !!


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Oktober 2003)

> Ps. bin immer noch glücklich verheiratet !!



Hey Karsten wenn du nächste Woche nur noch im Wasser stehst und nicht mit ihr in Odense shoppen gehst wird sich das schnell ändern:m 
Mittagessen schon Fertig:q :q :q


----------



## Haeck (4. Oktober 2003)

also jungs, habe die jacke von fenwick erhalten

ich hatte leider das pech eines der exemplare erhalten zu dürfen, deren qualität für das geld fraglich ist. bereits beim ersten anprobieren löste sich eines der schnurbänder beim adaptieren der kaputze aus der halterung.
die klettverschlüsse der armmanschetten haben auch nicht mehr so richtig halt gehabt und letztendlich dringt durch den unteren bereich der jacke der nicht am körper adaptierbar ist, kalte luft ein und die isolierung ist dahin.

bliebe noch das gewährleistungsrecht zu beanspruchen, aber der erste eindruck leute...

also retour

mfg

haeck


----------



## Ace (4. Oktober 2003)

Oh oh das ist ja nicht gerade schön...mal schauen ob es bei der anderen Jacke besser ist.

Ich habe die von dir angesprochenen Probleme noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Hummer (4. Oktober 2003)

Ich benutze seit Jahren das Vorgängermodell der heutigen Geoff Anderson WS und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 

Die Jacke hält auch stundenlangen Dauerregen ab und ist atmungsaktiv ohne das irgendwo kalte Luft eindringt. Die Jacke läßt sich komplett "abriegeln". Besonders gefällt mir die Einstellmöglichkeit der Kapuzengröße am Hinterkopf und der Drahtbügel im Schirm. So hat man als Brillenträger auch keine Probleme mit der Paßform.

Wenn ich mir heute eine neue Watjacke kaufen sollte, würde meine Wahl auf die Geoff Anderson Raptor fallen. Sie ist deutlich günstiger, hat den gleichen Schnitt wie die WS, ist aus dem gleichen Material und verfügt auch über die geniale Kapuze. Auf die Vielzahl der Taschen der WS könnte ich verzichten.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## fantazia (9. April 2006)

*AW: Watjacke*

hi,bin auch auf der suche nach ner watjacke und hätte da mal nee kleine frage zu.lohnt es sich eine für 80-100euro zu holen, oder sollte man lieber bissle mehr geld  drauf packen und sich nee teurere holen??

hab die hier im auge.
scierra aquatex watjacke (kurz)hat die zufällig jemand und kann mir bissle was über  ihre qualität sagen?und welche grösse bäuchte ich ca?bin ca 1.75-1.78 gross

http://img316.*ih.us/img316/9583/aquatexwadingjacket350px7ls.jpg



gruss olli


----------



## fantazia (10. April 2006)

*AW: Watjacke*

kann mir niemand sagen welche grösse ich ca brauche??will die heute evt bestellen.bin 1.75-1.78...

und welche is zum watangeln in der ostsee am ehesten zu gebrauchen?
die lange version die normale oder die kurze??need help!!!!!will gleich bestellen 


http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jsessionid=15443a4b94548f7/shopdata/0035_Bekleidung/0020_Jacken/product_overview.shopscript


----------

